# Deputy Sheriff Sebastian Diana



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Sebastian Diana

*Orange County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Saturday, March 12, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Duty related illness
*Date of Incident:* Monday, February 27, 2006
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Sebastian Diana died from complications of a bacterial infection he contracted while attempting to save an infant.

On February 26, 2006, Deputy Diana responded to a 911 call involving an 3-month-old child who wasn't breathing. He was the first deputy on scene and immediately began CPR, during which he came in contact with the child's vomit.

As a result of his efforts he contracted a bacterial infection that caused him to suffer continued health issues that ultimately lead to heart failure.

Deputy Diana had served with the Orange County Sheriff's Office for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.

Agency Contact Information
Orange County Sheriff's Office
2500 W. Colonial Drive
Orlando, FL 32804

Phone: (407) 254-7000

_*Please contact the Orange County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Diana.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

RIP Deputy, I can't think of a more honorable way to die than trying to save a child.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Rest In Peace


----------

